# Breeders/flyers



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Could I make a two section loft work if just for breeders and OB's. I have a place for YB's. I was thinking maybe I could get along with a larger section for cocks and Breeders and a smaller one for hens...this make any sense? Maybe in time I could use this then for a widowhood area and build another breeders section. I guess I'm answering my own question...what do I do with prisoners?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> Could I make a two section loft work if just for breeders and OB's. I have a place for YB's. I was thinking maybe I could get along with a larger section for cocks and Breeders and a smaller one for hens...this make any sense? Maybe in time I could use this then for a widowhood area and build another breeders section. I guess I'm answering my own question...what do I do with prisoners?


you lost me... what is it you want to do?.... are you saying you would put cocks and breeding pairs in the same section.. if so that is not going to work.. unless the cock birds are the breeders... prisoner I find can stay in the breeding section if your not loft flying from it..which usually at some point you are breeding your prisoners.. why else would they be there..while breeding no one goes out anyway if they are on eggs and or babies.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll see if I can explain my thoughts better. I started this winter with a little two section loft. Had some fun raising a few from some older breeders that were gifts. I've since been given several really nice babies along with the few I raised and turned the whole thing over to these YB's. I'm down to just three breeders which I hope to add to and with a little luck I'll have birds to race as OB's next year and I need to make room.
Maybe two sections won't be enough to have an area for breeders and another to fly Ob's from.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well.. I let my yb's loft fly with my ob's.. to me they all act the same a some point. for the breeding section it needs to be just pairs..and not open to loft flying when you are breeding..which is fine for prisoner birds which is why you have them in the first place... with prisoners in the breeding section it will not beable to be opened. you say you have a place for ybs.. so that tells me you have three sections?... I like to put the just weaned next to the ob's for a week or so..then let them be with the ob's and learn the ropes..but I do not race..so training yb's without ob involvment may be important.


----------

